
Five Ways the Tech Industry Can Lead During the Trump Era - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/the-tech-industry-can-and-should-lead-in-the-trump-era-378f9d35331c#.e2bp3jtru
======
tmaly
Point #1 is essentially the 10th Amendment.

If you want more choice, more ability to iterate quickly and experiment with
different ideas, this has to happen at the local level. If you defer it to the
national level, you get things like no child left behind and common core.
These may be good for some parts of the country, but are they good for all
parts of the country?

